# WLAN umsonst



## drboe (3 August 2006)

> Ansonsten scheint mir das hier in ungemütliche Gefilde (Anleitung zu ggf. strafbarem, zumindest aber schädigendem Verhalten) auszuufern.
> 
> Daher: End of Topic.


Wie falsch. Es ist keineswegs so, dass offene WLANs nicht zur Nutzung zur Verfügung stehen oder deren Nutzung strafbar ist. Im Gegenteil ist das teils sehr gewollt: 



			
				http://www.hamburg-hotspot.net/ schrieb:
			
		

> In nur drei Schritten geht’s drahtlos ins Netz:
> 
> 1) WLAN-Karte aktivieren und Umgebungssuche starten
> 2) Mit angezeigter HOTSPOT HAMBURG Basisstation verbinden
> 3) Internet-Browser aufrufen, einloggen und lossurfen!



Kostet keinen Cent! Karte: http://www.hamburg-hotspot.net/img/karten/spots_overview.gif

M. Boettcher


----------



## TSCoreNinja (3 August 2006)

*AW: WLAN umsonst*

Lieber DrBoe,

im geschlossenen Thread wurde u.a. folgende Aussage gemacht


			
				Lisa im handlichen Papierformat schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde es zunächst mal wichtig dass es nicht strafbar ist - Schadenersatzansprüche naja - ich gehe mal davon aus das kein allzu großer Schaden entsteht wenn ich mal 5-10 minuten drin bin für ein telefonat. Wenns mich trotzdem erwischen (und wie sollens da draufkommen?) muss ich halt zahlen - klar.



Damit hat die Posterin IMHO deutlich zu erkennen gegeben, dass es ihr nicht allein um die Nutzung freiwillig durch andere zur Verfuegung gestellter Wireless LANs geht, sondern dass sie auch solche Netze nutzen wuerde, die aus Mangel an Fachwissen hinreichend gesichert sind, und dabei einen finanziellen Schaden der Betreiber billigend in Kauf nimmt. Was in meinen Augen mit  assozialem, wenn nicht gar strafbarem Verhalten gleichzusetzen ist, somit hat SEP IMHO das Richtige getan mit diesem Thread, oder wuerdest Du etwa solches Verhalten unterstuetzen/gutheissen? 

Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass eine zunehmende Anzahl von Cafes, Fimren und Privatleuten ihre Funknetze fuer andere oeffnen, aus mehr oder minder un- oder eigennuetzigen Gruenden. BTW, in Deinem Posting ueber hamburg-hotspot.net steht uebrigens auch ganz klar etwas von "Einloggen", was vermutlich das Akzeptieren von Benutzerbedingungen beinhaltet, aus gutem Grund. Spannend ist IMHO diese Entwicklung mehr oder minder freien Community Netze von freifunk.net bis hin zur kommerzielleren Variante fon.com sicherlich, auch wenn es da ein nicht zu unterschaetzendes rechtliches Restrisiko gibt (was ist, wenn jemand ueber das eigene WLAN z.B. illegale Downloads durchfuehrt, und auf einmal die Polizei anklopft?)
Gruesse,
TSCN


----------



## SEP (3 August 2006)

*AW: WLAN umsonst*

... und im Übrigen bedeutet "End of Topic" genau dies. So deutlich meine ich, was ich schreibe.

Daher erneut EOT - und die Ankündigung, neue "Beginne" ohne weitere Kommentare zu entsorgen.

Hier wird nicht zu kritischem Tun aufgerufen - denn dass Einzelne meinen, sie müssten ihren Vorgarten der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung stellen, heißt ja bekanntlich nicht, dass man in jedem Vorgarten herum rennen darf.

EOT.


----------

